# ideas for teenage boys stocking stuffers/gifts



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Both of my daughters have boyfriends and are trying to come up with ideas for them for Christmas.
One is 19 and in college, the other is 16. Both are into music and cars. The younger one likes Batman! Since I don't have a teenaged boy yet, I am clueless for ideas! I have enough trouble buying things for my husband!


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

My thoughts:

iTunes gift cards, or any kind of gift card
computer stuff (flashdrives, software, better mouse, etc)
sweatshirts (college kids live in them)
CDs
DVDs
car accessories (if they own a car)
movie tickets
electronic games

Without knowing them it's hard to be more specific, but those are some things that come to mind.


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

food treats also seem to go over pretty well with most boys


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Itunes money.

Fast food gift card. (I don't know if guys like gift cards though?)

My dd loves to get those energy drinks in her stocking.

Candy

Slim Jims


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I second the itunes and fast food gc ideas.


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

Batteries (for electronic stuff)
Gas cards
Boxers
PJ Pants
Headphones


----------



## mother22boys (Jan 1, 2007)

Gift cards- Subway, Starbucks, itunes, movie theatre, gas stations
Comb- if they use one.
Luxery toiletries- Axe, ect.
boxers
paperback novels
candy- See's!


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

I strongly agree with the iTunes gift cards or fast food
maybe a magazine subscription
t-shirts

I would not buy dd's bf boxers.







I would worry that not only would the two of them find it weird, but I would be upset as a parent if someone else bought my teenage son underwear, especially his gf's mother.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

When my ds was a teen, these are some of the things that I would put in his stocking:
small flashlights
things related to his favorite sports team
small tools
key chains
strange books (he didn't particularly like to read novels but really loved books that had odd facts, "how to" books, that kind of thing)
See's candy
also one of those sausage sticks from Hickory Farms always was appreciated


----------

